# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  میشه یا نمیشه !!!؟؟دریر شده یا نه ؟؟

## Dayi javad

سلام دوستان

کمتر از ۸ ماه به کنکور مونده !!من هیچی نخوندم !!! چیکار کنم ؟؟میشه تو این مدت بخونم !! پشت کنکوریم و میخواستم برم سربازی الان نظرم عوض شد و میخوام بخونم اما دیر شروع کردم !!! از الان میشه واس ی رشته خوب خوند؟؟؟ انرژی کاذب نمیخوام !!! میشه یا نه ؟؟؟ 
با آزمون قلم چی پیش برم خوبه ؟؟

----------


## Takfir

این سوال کلیشه ای ترین سوال ِ کنکوریه! و جوابش هم همیشه بله هست!

ثبت نام کنید قلم چی به کارهاتون نظم بدید و پیش برید

با توکل به ایزد منان و قدرت روحی خودتون بلا شک موفقیت را خواهید نوشید

----------


## sam-n

صد در صد میتونین 
روزانه ۸ ساعت مفید درس بخونین بدون شک موفق خواهید شد

----------


## Takfir

> صد در صد میتونین 
> روزانه ۸ ساعت مفید درس بخونین بدون شک موفق خواهید شد


سام جان نمیتونیم تایم مطالعه تعین کنیم!

تعین کردن رنج مطالعه برای موفقیت امکان ناپذیره!

----------


## Dayi javad

ریاضی و فیزیک ضعیفم و دسترسی به کلاس هم ندارم !!البته واس ریاضی ی تصمیمی گرفتم !! نظر شما چیه !!! میتونم توی این دو تا درس حداقل به درصد ۴۰ تا ۵۰ برسم ؟؟:yahoo (2):

----------


## idealist

> *این سوال کلیشه ای ترین سوال ِ کنکوریه!*


*خوشم اومد از جوابت*

----------


## Takfir

> ریاضی و فیزیک ضعیفم و دسترسی به کلاس هم ندارم !!البته واس ریاضی ی تصمیمی گرفتم !! نظر شما چیه !!! میتونم توی این دو تا درس حداقل به درصد ۴۰ تا ۵۰ برسم ؟؟:yahoo (2):


اگه واقعا توی ریاضی مشکل داری میتونی کنکور انسانی بدی و رشته های خوبی مثل حقوق و روان شناسی و مدیریت و حسابداری و اقتصاد قبول شی!

به شرط اینکه به دروس انسانی مثل فلسفه  روان شناسی تاریخ علاقه داشته باشی!

----------


## Dayi javad

رشتم تجربی و خیلی دوسش دارم ‍‍!!! :yahoo (2):

----------


## Majid-VZ

اول اینکه حـــــــتما میتونی.
من یکی رو میشناسم از عید نوروز شروع کرد و تو کنکور رتبه ی 1500 آورد!

----------


## terme1

تو میتونیییییییییییییییییییی :Yahoo (75):

----------


## meh.75

داداش این حرفا مال دو ماه مونده به کنکوره الان 8ماه مونده تو این مدت حتی میتونی رتبه برترم بشی

----------


## Dayi javad

به خدا توکل میکنم و تمام تلاشمو میکنم

----------


## helix

ببین الان که مباحث زییادیو از دست ندادی که....ببین نقاط قوتت تو کدوم مباحثه رو اونا کار کن...البته یه نمودار هست که نشون میده توی هر سال ازون مبحث چند تا سوال اومده مثلا تو15 سوال ریاضی بزنی درصدت میشه 45 تا فکر کنم
من با اینکه خیلی زوده اما تصمیم گرفتم رو دوفصل اخر شیمیه پیش سرمایه گذاری نکنم چون میدونم فراره برام و مشکل پس میام رو چیزی ک مسلطم کار میکنم تا کمبود اون2فصل جبران شه
هیچ وقت ناامید نباش
من خودمم از مهر شروع کردم مثلا بدون هیچ اطلاعاتی از سال های گذشته...هیچ وقت دیر نیست

----------


## angel

> ریاضی و فیزیک ضعیفم و دسترسی به کلاس هم ندارم !!البته واس ریاضی ی تصمیمی گرفتم !! نظر شما چیه !!! میتونم توی این دو تا درس حداقل به درصد ۴۰ تا ۵۰ برسم ؟؟:yahoo (2):


*درباره شدن یا نشدن من فک کنم خودتون جوابش رو میدونستین که میشه اما دوس داشتین بقیه هم تایید کنن که میشه و انگیره بگیرین برای ریاضی و فیزیک شما به نظرمن اگه ضعیفین و دسترسی ندارین به نظرمن یه سری مباحث رو انتخاب کنین و اونا رو روشون خوب کار کنین که بتونین تو فیزیک بین 60-70 و توی ریاضی هم بین 50-60 بزنین. البته ریاضی یه سری مباحث پیوستگی دارن ولی بازم میشه.به کنکور دادن تو یه رشته دیگه ام فک نکنین و بجنگین واسه عشقتون به تجربی.فیزیک مباحثش ایناس که روشون مسلط شین میتونین حدود 60-70 درصد سوالات رو پاسخ بدید: فیزیک اول دبیرستان نوروشکست * فیزیک دوم دبیرستان گرما و قانون گازها * فیزیک سوم دبیرستان الکتریسیته ساکن و مغناطیس و القا * فیزیک پیش2 به همراه نوسان و موج * سینماتیک رو به نظرمن بخش حرکت دوبعدی رو بخونین چون هم ساده تره هم هرسال یه تست داره. برای ریاضی ام مباحثش رو خواستید بگید براتون دربیارم. موفق باشید*

----------


## Dayi javad

سپاس

----------


## khatereh 2

8 ماه که کلی وقتهههههههههههههههههه

----------


## helix

> *درباره شدن یا نشدن من فک کنم خودتون جوابش رو میدونستین که میشه اما دوس داشتین بقیه هم تایید کنن که میشه و انگیره بگیرین برای ریاضی و فیزیک شما به نظرمن اگه ضعیفین و دسترسی ندارین به نظرمن یه سری مباحث رو انتخاب کنین و اونا رو روشون خوب کار کنین که بتونین تو فیزیک بین 60-70 و توی ریاضی هم بین 50-60 بزنین. البته ریاضی یه سری مباحث پیوستگی دارن ولی بازم میشه.به کنکور دادن تو یه رشته دیگه ام فک نکنین و بجنگین واسه عشقتون به تجربی.فیزیک مباحثش ایناس که روشون مسلط شین میتونین حدود 60-70 درصد سوالات رو پاسخ بدید: فیزیک اول دبیرستان نوروشکست * فیزیک دوم دبیرستان گرما و قانون گازها * فیزیک سوم دبیرستان الکتریسیته ساکن و مغناطیس و القا * فیزیک پیش2 به همراه نوسان و موج * سینماتیک رو به نظرمن بخش حرکت دوبعدی رو بخونین چون هم ساده تره هم هرسال یه تست داره. برای ریاضی ام مباحثش رو خواستید بگید براتون دربیارم. موفق باشید*


بی زحمت برای ریاضی هم بگو
فقط نقل قول کن متوجه بشم :yahoo (4):

----------


## payezee

خودت میگی 8 ماااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اه
چرا فکر کردی دیر شده؟؟؟ :Y (479):

----------


## 3amira

واقعا 8 ماه مونده ؟ 
من فکر میکردم خیلی کمتر مونده...خیلی وقت زیادیه...! 
من خودم همین ماه شروع به خوندن کردم..مثل شما هم تو ریاضی و فیزیک مشکل دارم...ریاضی رو به خودت سخت بگیر تست به تست هر مبحث رو کار کن و الکی رو سوالات نگذر...اگه هم که پایه ات مشکل داره ، اول خود کتاب درسی رو کار کن و مسئله هاشو حل کن..خیلی موثره...برای فیزیک هم همین طور ..! 
من تو صفحه اول یکی از کتابای کمک اموزشی خیلی سبز خونده بودم که " پسری از بهمن ماه و بعد از سربازیش شروع به خوندن درس ها کرد...هیچ امکانات خاصی هم نداشت اخرش رتبه 1 دو تا رشته شد " ....! 
اون از بهمن شروع کرد و شما از ابان می خوای شروع کنی....حتی رتبه 1 شدنتون دور از انتظار نیست  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## angel

> بی زحمت برای ریاضی هم بگو
> فقط نقل قول کن متوجه بشم :yahoo (4):


آمار و احتمال / حدوپیوستگی / مشتق و کاربرد / مجانب / انتگرال / لگاریتم / ماتریس اینا رو بخونین فک میکنم حدود 50-60 بشه درصدتون. البته خب ریاضی رو نمیشه مثه فیزیک گفت چون پیوستگی مطالب بیشترن. مثلا شاید یه مشتق تابع مثلثاتی بدن یا حد مثلثاتی. پیشنهاد میکنم مثلثات رو هم بخونین چون پیوستگی داره با چند فصل مثه همین مشتق و حد .

----------


## Dayi javad

*یادش بخیر*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD


سلام دوستان

کمتر از ۸ ماه به کنکور مونده !!من هیچی نخوندم !!! چیکار کنم ؟؟میشه تو این مدت بخونم !! پشت کنکوریم و میخواستم برم سربازی الان نظرم عوض شد و میخوام بخونم اما دیر شروع کردم !!! از الان میشه واس ی رشته خوب خوند؟؟؟ انرژی کاذب نمیخوام !!! میشه یا نه ؟؟؟ 
با آزمون قلم چی پیش برم خوبه ؟؟



چه جالب ....*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli.1997


چه جالب ....


اگ همون موقع رفته بودم سربازی الان دیگ تموم شده بود
میخواستم برم ولی نذاشتن برم ! حالا همونا ک نذاشتن منت میزارن ! همونا*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli.1997



میفهمم چی میگی...
ببین یکی از مشکلای تو اینه که دیگرانو مقصر میدونی خودت هیچ کوتاهی نکردی؟؟؟خدا گفته بود درس نخونی یا خونوادت؟؟؟


من نخوندن خودمو قبول دارم ! الانم مگ چیزی در موردش گفتم ؟؟؟


در ضمن من اگ نخوندم هم همیشه از روی تنبلی نبوده !
وقتی میخوای در مورد راه رفتن کسی قضاوت کنی اول کفششو بپوس بعد قضاوت کن*

----------


## Lullaby

*چرا واسه بعضیا زندگی راحت و خوبه و واسه بعضیا هر لحظش عذابهچرا روزهای یکی راحت میگذره و روزای دیگری تلخ و کن میگذرهواقعا نمیفهمم.....کاش میشد چند ثانیه توی جلد دیگری زندگی میکردم تا بفهمم توی زندگیشون واقعا راحتن یا تظاهره*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط avakhanoom


چرا واسه بعضیا زندگی راحت و خوبه و واسه بعضیا هر لحظش عذابهچرا روزهای یکی راحت میگذره و روزای دیگری تلخ و کن میگذرهواقعا نمیفهمم.....کاش میشد چند ثانیه توی جلد دیگری زندگی میکردم تا بفهمم توی زندگیشون واقعا راحتن یا تظاهره



من زندگی کس دیگه ای رو نمیخوام تجربه کنم چون حتما اونم ی دردی ی غصه ای داره 
فقط میخوام زندگی خودم بهتر بشه*

----------


## Lullaby

*اما من میخوام سطح درد مردم رو درک کنم*

----------


## Ali__S

> *
> 
> 
> من زندگی کس دیگه ای رو نمیخوام تجربه کنم چون حتما اونم ی دردی ی غصه ای داره 
> فقط میخوام زندگی خودم بهتر بشه*


 سلام...جواد جان امیدت به خدا باشه من شاید نتونم کاملا تورو درک کنم ولی منم سختیای زیادی کشیدمو تقریبا میدونم چی میگی...همیشه که اینطوری نمیمونه بالاخره روزگار بر وفق مراد ما نیز خواهد شد...باید به بالا سری و آینده ای بهتر ایمان داشت و تلاش کرد...تنها کاری که از دستمون برمیاد!...موفق باشی داداش

----------

